# M & P 9L point of impact



## ccm (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello,
I have a new M & P 9L that I have a question about. The point of impact from this fixed sight gun is about 8" low at 25'. This seem like a lot to me. Has anyone found a particular load that will print near dead center?

Thanks


----------

